# Found a place!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We've talked about having a GRF training camp, this would be a great place to hold it!

http://theretrieveracademy.com/retreat.html


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, but are you ready to share a space with a bunch of snoring old guys


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

When are we going? 

(...and where is it? The state/city is not easily findable on that site!)


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

That looks great. It looks like it's in Miami, OK (eastern OK), right? That's only about a 6 hour drive. I could do that! Name the date...


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

"Only" 12 hours... sure would be fun....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

MapQuest said a little over 10 hours for me. I could do that.

Okay everybody, see how far you are from Miami, OK! 

We could bring some obedience and rally equipment too for those who want to work with that also. Make a little GRF gathering/training camp


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

22 hrs and 14 minutes....hmmm, how much do I like you guys? :


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A lot, right?? :smooch:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just for some general information....

The Chicago area would be about 10 hours, so all GRF dogs from that area would be required to attend :

Gainesville, FL is a little over 17 hours, not too bad.... 

Michigan is under 14 hours (and puppies are required to come also).

Connecticut, Southern CA, and Minnesota are still under a 24 hour drive. A long way but certainly worth it to spend time with your favorite internet friends in the whole wide world :smooch:

Those are just some of the locations I knew of GRF members off the top of my head. Not purposefully leaving people out, just don't have that much of a memory for where you live!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd selfishly vote for MI, as it's closer.... but chicago-ish could be good too....a bit closer than the OK location.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> I'd selfishly vote for MI, as it's closer.... but chicago-ish could be good too....a bit closer than the OK location.


 
sorry, I wasn't clear, that's how far those places are from OK.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like the dogs stay in kennels, not with their owners? 
Not for me then.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Debles said:


> Looks like the dogs stay in kennels, not with their owners?
> Not for me then.


It doesn't say the dogs can't stay with you. We'd have to ask.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Pity! But 12 hour is still doable...esp if someone wants to drive with me....


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yikes! 30 hours.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think if we could ever put this together that could be an AWESOME location. 



> Michigan is under 14 hours (and puppies are required to come also).


Was that directed to "my" upcoming puppy?  Could a few "honorable" goldens (Quinn) come too? 

Not sure what my vacation time for 2011 is but right now I am ALL used up until after AKC Nationals next April. I may or may not need that time, but I am saving it. 

I would LOVE to come.

Ann


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

looks like a blast!!!


----------

